# ??????



## kc5tpy (Feb 8, 2022)

The Group died 2 years ago??
I made some poor choices. Lack of commitment. Lack of effort. Sorry U.K.smokers.
Hello Adam. Hope you and yours' made it through this pandemic. NOPE. I'm not gonna make your life difficult. LOL. Just wanted to see how the Group was doing. It's dead.


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 8, 2022)

Kc, The main group is still here !


----------



## motocrash (Feb 8, 2022)

Your mates can more than likely be found on WSF over there.
I joined a few years back to see what was shakin' over there but looks like they upgraded the site and can't find any of my content.


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 8, 2022)

motocrash said:


> Your mates can more than likely be found on WSF over there.


What's wsf?


----------



## motocrash (Feb 8, 2022)

DanMcG said:


> What's wsf?


It's a U.K. based forum.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 8, 2022)

kc5tpy said:


> The Group died 2 years ago??
> I made some poor choices. Lack of commitment. Lack of effort. Sorry U.K.smokers.
> Hello Adam. Hope you and yours' made it through this pandemic. NOPE. I'm not gonna make your life difficult. LOL. Just wanted to see how the Group was doing. It's dead.



Hey bud.  We are doing fine.  The UK group is still here but I think Wade made his own fourm.


----------

